# Extending my Tourist Visa



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

First, congratulations to all those who've got their visas approved! The long wait is over for them, and keep being patient to those who're waiting 

I'm now in OZ, spending time with my partner and will be returning on 23 Sep, which pretty much is the end of the 3-month max stay period that I'm alloted. Oh I came over on an ETA 

Now my partner's sister, who's working overseas, has just announced that she's coming over to OZ for a home visit, and her arrival date is 24 Sep. Dang!

I've never had the chance to meet her and would love to do that this time, and am now looking at the possibility of extending my ETA by just 2-3 days. I've looked at the DIAC site and it appears that I'd have to apply for another visa - Subclass 676, plus an eye-popping fee of A$250 for this onshore app. And I'd have to go through all the documentation hassle such as police checks, health checks, etc. 
Is there a better way to do this? I can't imagine doing all this paperwork on top of the $250 visa charge just to say Hi to my partner's sister


----------



## howling_placenta (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi Miss Swan! Will your visa expire on September 23rd as well? Or you just have to leave Aus by Sept23 for you not to violate the "3-month maximum stay per arrival" condition on your tourist visa? I've been in that situation where I had to leave Aus for a few days and be back again so I can stay for another 3 months. I was there from 02 Feb to 22 April 2009 as a visitor and since I wanted to be with my Australian partner longer (and my multiple travel visitor visa is valid until Dec 23rd), I went to New Zealand on tourist visa, stayed there for 3 days and flew back to Australia on the 25th April...and had another 3 months to spend with my partner! I didn't apply for the extension coz if ever I was granted a new visa (which would probably have a "no further stay condition"), my current visa which doesn't have that condition will become invalid.

If your current visa expires on the 23rd Sept, you might as well apply for the extension because you really have nothing to lose. But if you do have a multiple travel visa as I do, try to weigh things. I'm pretty sure your extension visa will have the "no further stay" condition. Are you ready to give up your current visa for an extension of 2-3 days?

ummm..let's ask the more experienced ones...amaslam? matjones?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Miss Swan:

Easiest is to do a visa run to New Zealand and come back. Maybe 4-5 days holiday with your partner, then back to AU, meet the sis and then you have your fresh 3 month visa to figure out whats next.

That's gonna be pricier than A$250 so cheapest is to just apply for an extension. Don't risk overstaying because that will pretty much put any future applications at risk (including free ETA entries in the future).

Good luck 



Miss Swan said:


> First, congratulations to all those who've got their visas approved! The long wait is over for them, and keep being patient to those who're waiting
> 
> I'm now in OZ, spending time with my partner and will be returning on 23 Sep, which pretty much is the end of the 3-month max stay period that I'm alloted. Oh I came over on an ETA
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Swan (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello and thanks for the replies! I woke up freezing in bed from the sudden dip in temperature that's happening this week, a huge difference from the sweltering QLD weather last couple of weeks..

My 3 month multi-entry visa expires 23 Sep so I definitely have to say my goodbye then. As tempting as it sounds, hopping over to NZ will incur way more costs - plane, taxi, food, lodging  My partner has no friends there. And getting the extension aka Subclass 676 is also a bit of a hassle - police checks, health checks, with the risk of having a no further stay conditions.

Oh well, I've decided to give the meetup a miss. Unlucky indeed. At least thank God for Skype


----------



## californiabeachboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Several years ago I came over to Brisbane on an ETA and decided I wanted to stay a month or two longer than the three month period. I simply went down to the Immigration office in Brisbane, took a number, and met with an Immigration officer. I asked if I could stay a few weeks longer, she said how long, so I gave her a date about a month down the road. She said fine and extended my visa and that was it. It was several years ago so things may have changed, or I may have just been lucky, but I would give that a try first.


----------

